# The "Sandy Clause". AKA The SandyClaws)



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The "Sandy Clause" - Neither Rain nor Sleet nor wind nor snow Nor-easter's can stop kids from wanting halloween to happen.

The Hurricane has Devastated the East coast. But the kids still want TOT. Our town (Thankfully) has more or less recovered abouty 95% as of today.

Our town has finally decided to have Halloween this Saturday after rescheduling 3 times and then Cancelling. I'm now gearing up for the 3rd time this year to have Halloween. I must tell all of you how wierd it feels that ya'll are Not only finished with halloween, but Many of you are already totally packed up and put away and moving on to other holidays.

I'm relieved that I can finally schedule a date to take everything down. Especially since my haunt totally blocks my driveway when it's fully set up (No Cars can pass through)

But this does offer a unique opportunity for other haunters who are usually busy with thier own haunts to come by and visit. Anyone who want's to visit is welcome to come by between 4 and 8pm (or later) this Saturday November 10th, Just PM me for the address.

I would love to see a few new MINE HILL Virgins this year. Last year the same thing happened and a few other haunters visited. It was really nice.

Anyway, I'm about as tired as a person can be, but excited to give the kids a little relief from this terrible weather.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is awesome niblique. I'm sure the kids will really appreciate it and the adults too. I'll bet they're looking for a bit of normalcy. I know everyone will appreciate that you were a hold out and will so appreciate you having the haunt for them. Have fun!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go, niblique, go!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely rescheduled Halloween!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck this Saturday! Since I just got power, Thank Goodness, I will be busy catching up and work. I foresee a lot of very dirty dogs, overdo for their groomings in my near future! LOL Have a great Haunt!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So happy that you can finally celebrate! In a way it is not only a celebration of Halloween, it is also a celebration of your community coming together and "weathering" (pun most definitely intended) the storm. So glad to see that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Have fun with your belated Halloween. I would have loved to check out your haunt, but gas is extremely scarce on Long Island. After a two-and-a-half hour wait I was able to fill my tank for the first time in 2 weeks. I won't even discuss the 16-hours spent in lines where no gas was ultimately available. Alas, I am not planning any scenic drives for a while (no matter how tempted I am).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> Go, niblique, go!!


*Ditto! Go get 'em!*


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You are doing a good thing. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Luck Greg! It will be nice to have another shot at it. I am using this weekend to take my haunt down since we are approaching Thanksgiving and I think my town will have a problem if I keep it up another weekend. Post how everything went and take some video.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Good Luck Greg! It will be nice to have another shot at it. I am using this weekend to take my haunt down since we are approaching Thanksgiving and I think my town will have a problem if I keep it up another weekend. Post how everything went and take some video.


Wow, it was an great evening. I was blown away by the amount of people that came, considering the circumstances. There was a LOT of "Thank you's" from Parents who's kids were extra excited to visit and experiance the new walk through after such a horrendous week,. It was an emotional completion of the haunting season and everyone appreciated the effort.

We'll have some video and a new thread soon

edit: My Haunt is 90% down and I never felt so glad to see things almost returned to "Non-Halloween Normalcy)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Greg...you are such a good person/haunter...To sacrifice all you do for the kids...that just says so much about you....I guess that is one reason why you have so many fans on this forum. (me included) I remember back when I first 'stumbled' onto Hauntforum from Pumpkinrot's website and saw your Fester 'de Krepid, $20.00 prop challenge...and as a newbie I messaged you, and you were SOOOO NICE! I was just amazed and astounded that a prop creator would be so down to earth and kind. That first impression of you is just totally correct and simply who you are....and most everything you do just supports my first impression. You are something else.


----------

